# Largemouth bass legal to bowfish? never? think again



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

1st catfish--then bass?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Texan's think that shooting deer inside of a fenced enclosure is "sporting" too.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

well here in ND only ruff fish or non game fish can be taken by bow. So thats carp gar and other fish in the minnow family.


----------

